# Gaim doesn't like people talking to me

## Taldor

When somebody says something to me using the msn protocol (I don't use the other protocols), Gaim always crashes.

Right now, I'm using the 2.0.0-beta2, but I had the same problem before when I used the 1.5.0 version. Remerging doesn't help.

Gaim is compiled with the following use flags: -bonjour -cjk -dbus +debug -eds +gnutls -krb4 -mono -nas +nls +perl -silc +spell +tcltk -xscreensaver.

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="nl_BE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="nl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac aalib alsa arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bjam browserplugin bzip2 cairo clamav crypt cups curl divx4linux dlloader doc dvd emboss encode esd examples exif expat fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut glx gmp gnutls gpm gtk gtk2 hal hardened howl idn imlib ipv6 java javascript jpeg kde kdeenablefinal lcms libcaca libg++ libwww logitech-mouse mad mikmod mng motif moznocompose moznoirc mozsvg mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png posix python qt quicktime readline real samba scanner sdl speex spell ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l verbose videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xine xml2 xprint xv zlib linguas_nl linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

When I launch gaim from the command line, I get this message:

```
$ gaim

Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.

This is a bug in the software and has happened through

no fault of your own.

It is possible that this bug is already fixed in CVS.

If you can reproduce the crash, please notify the gaim

developers by reporting a bug at

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/bug.php

Please make sure to specify what you were doing at the time

and post the backtrace from the core file.  If you do not know

how to get the backtrace, please read the instructions at

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/gdb.php.  If you need further

assistance, please IM either SeanEgn or LSchiere (via AIM).

Contact information for Sean and Luke on other protocols is at

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/contactinfo.php.

Geannuleerd
```

When I do so I get this:

```
#0  0xb7ee4e39 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#1  0x804bf5f8 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#2  0xb76039a0 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#3  0xbffb0aec in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#4  0xb7601dcc in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#5  0x803becb0 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#6  0x00000000 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.
```

----------

## Blood Fluke

You compiled Gaim without any debug information. The stack trace doesn't make any damn sense because there's no symbol table and no frame pointer.

Recompile without -fomit-frame-pointer and with debug data.

----------

## luisfelipe

And try the CVS version also, because the bug might already be fixed.

----------

## Taldor

 *Blood Fluke wrote:*   

> You compiled Gaim without any debug information. The stack trace doesn't make any damn sense because there's no symbol table and no frame pointer.

 

I knew it didn't make sense, but I didn't know how to make it meaningfull.

 *Blood Fluke wrote:*   

> Recompile without -fomit-frame-pointer and with debug data.

 

I removed -fomit-frame-pointer from my make.conf and recompiled gaim with "net-im/gaim debug" in package.use. But the stack trace still doesn't make sense.

----------

## luisfelipe

Again, try building from the CVS version and with debug information enabled (perhaps the debug use flag is not working).

----------

## Taldor

After unmerging gaim and checking out the cvs, I did:

```
$ ./configure --enable-debug

$ make 

$ sudo make install
```

This gave the same error as before and the same output with gdb.

----------

## luisfelipe

Well, then I don't have any more ideas. Try contacting the folks at #gaim on irc.freenode.net.

----------

## luisfelipe

Well, MSN is dying on me now too. Perhaps MS did some changes to the server to screw up the folks of 

GAIM.

----------

## ZhenJuan

maybe you could try using kopete or amsn instead

----------

## luisfelipe

Won't do the trick for me. Kopete involves installing alot of KDE stuff and doesn't support bonjour as fas as I know, and amsn only 

connects with msn. I'm using gaim to connect to 2 jabber accounts, icq , aim , irc, msn and bonjour.

----------

## alienjon

I can't remember exactly how I got this problem fixed, but I had the same/similar issue. First try a revdep-rebuild and run gaim normally (from console and see if the seg. error comes up). If that doesn't work I'm pretty sure I did an: emerge -e world.

Its a bit of a drastic step, but I seem to remember it being a dependency problem.

----------

## OldTango

FYI:  This may not be a problem on your system alone.  I recently have had issues with my MAC OS X system crashing other peoples gaim programs.  Due to my LINUX WORKSTATIONS mother board taking some time off and 3 weeks down time to get it back, I have had to switch to my Power Book Lap Top for daily use.  Many of the people (mostly windoz machines) I chat to on a daily basis are using AIM and have switched to gaim instead of the add laden one AOL offers.

I set up iChat on my mac to work with the aim protocal, set up my account and all appeared to go well.  All my buddies showed up as well as all their info.  If I open a chat window and attempt to send a message to a buddie as soon as I send it their gaim program crashes.

If they start the conversation I recieve their message but as soon as I respond their gaim crashes.  Weather the problem is in gaim or the other chat programs I can't say.

To solve my particular problem, on my end, I installed gaim on my mac.  I am back to happy chatting without pissing off my friends........................  :Shocked: 

----------

## vladgrigorescu

I've had this problem before, and in my case, it turned out that anytime I got an incoming IM,  Gaim would try to play a sound, fail, and crash.  Have you tried disabling sounds?

----------

